# SV Chucky from frozen time



## Inscrutable (Mar 26, 2020)

I’ve seen some guidance that for shorter cooks to add 50% of the fresh time (or a 1.5 multiplier), but not needing to add any time to the long cooks.  Anyone‘s experience with that either way on a chucky?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 26, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> not needing to add any time to the long cooks.


I had the same question , but Bear answered it for me . Maybe an hour , but really not needed . I was also surprised that it didn't drop temp much , and recovered fast when I added the meat . 
Good luck , post it up when you do it .


----------



## zwiller (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't even think it's an hour and definitely no need for 1.5x.  I think SV is probably faster at defrosting than the microwave.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks all.


zwiller said:


> I don't even think it's an hour and definitely no need for 1.5x.


Yes, I was suspicious of that 50% factor ... but figured cooking to temp mitigates anyway


zwiller said:


> I think SV is probably faster at defrosting than the microwave.


... and no risk of partial/overcooking on the perimeter yet under inside.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I had the same question , but Bear answered it for me . Maybe an hour , but really not needed . I was also surprised that it didn't drop temp much , and recovered fast when I added the meat .
> Good luck , post it up when you do it .


Will do ... Last time I did 131 for 50 hours, and it could have been a bit more tender, so going to bump a smidge, so a bit late to start now ... probably into the hot tub tomorrow for Sunday dinner.


----------

